# Centipede experience



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

So a friend has a large yard of centipede, he also has lots of weeds. He wants me to work out a plan lawn care plan. Just applications, he'll do the mowing. i only have experience with bermuda. I do know that Cent. uses less fert, but I don't know what weed kill and such to use.

Anyone experience with centipede, any info would be very help full.

Thanks,

JB

Pic of is lawn as of yesterday. This is only half.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't have any Centipede experience, but here is a Centipede lawn care calendar to maybe help get you started down the right track.

Most, if not all of The Bermuda Triangle should work for Centipede. It looks like Celsius WG and Certainty are both labeled safe for Centipede. The document linked above says it is sensitive to some herbicides like 2,4-D, so always read the label for turf-specific instructions/application rates.


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> I don't have any Centipede experience, but here is a Centipede lawn care calendar to maybe help get you started down the right track.
> 
> Most, if not all of The Bermuda Triangle should work for Centipede. It looks like Celsius WG and Certainty are both labeled safe for Centipede. The document linked above says it is sensitive to some herbicides like 2,4-D, so always read the label for turf-specific instructions/application rates.


Awesome! Thanks Ware!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's odd that Ware selected a lawn calendar from U of A!!!! 

Just a pound or two of Nitrogen and Potassium and stay away from Lime and Phosphorus and he should be good.


----------

